# Venice, LA Tuna Trip July 31st



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I have a day trip scheduled with Capt. Woody Woods (34' Freeman) on July 31st targeting tuna and possibly daytime swords if time allows. I have 4 spots open if anyone is interested I've had a few guys back out and I don't wanna cancel the trip so I'm posting here. I don't post here much but I read and dream on here often.............


Cost breakdown is as follows
Charter - $383.33 (6) people total fuel included
Lodging - $30.00
Tip - $76.67

Total - $490.00 p/p

The tip amount is just general to keep the number whole and the amount is totally your discretion.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I wonder why he is using the smaller Freeman? Last I heard he was moving up to the 42ft Freeman. Anyways, have fun if you go. I'm sure you will at least get the hook up.
Whyme


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Freeman's biggest boat is a 37 and smallest Is 29....


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

You could'nt pay me $490 to fish with Woody!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Daytime swords huh... he got you hook line and sinker... I'd find a new captain if you can, that dude is a scumbag.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

About a year ago thats what Woods had said...I don't keep up with the max length of the Freeman's....one can only dream......good day mates.
Whyme


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> About a year ago thats what Woods had said...I don't keep up with the max length of the Freeman's....one can only dream......good day mates.
> Whyme


Key words being that's what woody said haha


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I had to cancel the trip just couldn't find enough people interested in going, most everyone I normally would go with couldn't make it.

I don't know Woody or anything about him no more than I know any of you guys or anything about you. Not saying you're not right though because obviously you've all had bad experiences with him.

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't know Woody but I know a couple of the posters and if they say what they say I would take it to the bank. This may have been your lucky day! Daytime Swords if you have time hummmmm??????


----------

